# My Review Of the Old Crow Call



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

WOW! this is the best crow call ever made 

I have about 30 crows in my neighborhood or more and today me and my buddy were outside and i started calling....after about 10 minutes about 15 crows just come piling in! We really put them into a crazy state they were looking all around for the crow but finally after searching for about 10 mins gave up and left.

I would give this crow call a 10/10 
t last crow call i had sucked from prioms i'll give that on a 4/10

Even if you dont belive me i swear it is a good call!


----------

